# Cannon    Superbowl Sunday 2/7 Twofer day



## deadheadskier (Jan 10, 2010)

Went last least year and intend on going this year unless conditions are reported to be terrible.  While it was pretty busy last year, it cleared out fairly early in the afternoon.

I know it's a month off, but figured I'd give a long heads up for those who plan their trips farther out.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 10, 2010)

I will be skiing the "greatest snow on earth" that weekend.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 10, 2010)

Puck it said:


> I will be skiing the "greatest snow on earth" that weekend.



Oooooo, that's nice, have fun!

We'll be at Cannon Superbowl Sunday!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2010)

Any updates from the hill?

With little to no substantial natural in the forecast and Mittersill/glades being closed, I'm considering bagging this and sticking to Ragged.  

Part of my decision is work related.....won't get home until 1AM and I'd feel guilty heading up to Cannon for only a partial day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 7, 2010)

bagging this and heading to Ragged.  Sticking to the home pass mountain due to lack of recent snow.


----------

